

Hacking the nervous system - Aoyagi
http://mosaicscience.com/story/hacking-nervous-system

======
amelius
Here is a company that claims to have developed a device that can treat the
condition of tinnitus by stimulating the vagus nerve [1]

[1]
[http://www.microtransponder.com/?page_id=118](http://www.microtransponder.com/?page_id=118)

------
oneandoneis2
Err.. wtf? THis is a direct rip of part of Giulia Ender's "Gut" book.

~~~
charlieflowers
A bit off topic, but would you recommend that book?

~~~
oneandoneis2
Yep, I found it absolutely fascinating!

